# Is anyone?



## mattyplop (Aug 16, 2008)

Is anyone taking the anti-psycotic RISPERIDONE?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

No I take seriquel.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

i did mate.. and it was dr/panic for about 2 weeks.. got worse as time progressed :/


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

I just started taking risperidone (along side xanax) as Abilify totally messed me up, taken two doses so far, I've felt better, although it's probably the Xanax not the risperidone, but no negative effects here so far.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

MrEggSalad,

Sorry the abilify didn't work out for you. At least you tried. Hope the risperdal helps. Different meds work for different people.

I'd be wary of taking Xanax, even if it helps with the dp. It's highly addictive! Instead, consider Klonopin. For many, it's the answer to dp.

Dan


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

So Mark does the Seroquel help with you dp? How long have you been on it?


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

ThreePlateDan said:


> MrEggSalad,
> I'd be wary of taking Xanax, even if it helps with the dp. It's highly addictive! Instead, consider Klonopin. For many, it's the answer to dp.


I've heard that it is highly addictive, but then klonopin has horrible withdrawal effects apparently. I say since I've found something that works well, I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Just beware friend: Klonopin is generally very easy to get off of from what I've experienced, heard from my psychiatrist and heard from others. Xanax is generally difficult.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

ThreePlateDan said:


> So Mark does the Seroquel help with you dp? How long have you been on it?


No Mr Threeplate. It just stops my brain from spinning out of control and helps me get good nights sleep.
I have been on it for 2 years.
The combo that I have now makes me feel like I did when I was 20.
Calm and in control.

As my brain got beat up over the years it just stayed sheepish and damaged until I was permanently messed up.

Klonopin (clonaazepam), Serequil, and effexor.

Unless I get an injection of stem cells into my brain, I think I am going to have to take meds for the rest of my life.

Oh well.


----------



## mattyplop (Aug 16, 2008)

I HAVE HAD TO COME OFF MY RISPERIDONE AS IT MADE ME 100% WORSE, MY DOCTOR WONT PRESCRIBE ME ANYMORE DRUGS
I AM HAVING TO BY HERBAL TABLETS BUT THEY HAVE NO EFFECT


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

> I HAVE HAD TO COME OFF MY RISPERIDONE AS IT MADE ME 100% WORSE


Sorry to hear that. Sometimes atypical antipsychotics make things worse, sometimes better. Sometimes different antipyschotics have different effects.


> MY DOCTOR WONT PRESCRIBE ME ANYMORE DRUGS


Why won't this person prescribe more drugs? It seems ridiculous to me to say the least. Have you tried a lot of different drugs already? If so, what have you tried?


----------

